# specialized crosstrail Review



## Mike.S (Aug 31, 2016)

Condensed list *specific to similar specialized crosstrail* safety concerns :
Copied from 10 pages of condensed research from WWW , 37 line items and 309 words:




1) My wife has a *new specialized crosstrail*,/rear *derailleur** would **work intermittently*
2) Rear derailleur would attempt to shift/ rear *derailleur not 
**shifting:*
3) *Definite skip at rear derailleur when under load*
4) *Skips under load*
5) *Crosstrail/chain skipping when pedaling /chain keeps 
**jumping*
6) Why would my *chain slip on the road, but not when the bike is 
**on the stand*
7) Why does my rear* derailleur skip gears*
8) *New crosstrail, chain comes off the front sprocket* three 
times *and the rear sprocket*
9) Chain always falls off
10) *Problems, gears dramatically changing by 
**themselves*
11) * Severely jammed*
12) *Gears slipping and missing*
13) *Chain catching*
14) *Slipping on the gear ring*
15) Hear *chain hitting front derailleur*
16) To keep the chain from* slipping*
17) *Problem* is the gears slipping a lot, making noise
18) *New bike crosstrail/ gears will slip*/ slippage/ seems 
to slip/ 
19) * haven’t been able to fix* this or front gear not shifting
20) *Gear slippage*
21) *crosstrail the bike will suddenly go into lower 
**gear*
22) The chain *slips down one level on the rear sprockets*
23) *Crosstrail owned less than 9 months*/ ghost shifting 
*problem/ *
24) *randomly ghost shifted a lot/* 
25) *auto shifted even riding straight on smooth*
26) *components were causing shifting problem*
27) *ghost shifting*
28) *crosstrail less than year old/ I have the chain skipping 
**problem/*
29) *rear derailleur didn’t shift*
30) *skipping problem started*
31) chain *skipping problem*
32) still have the chain *skip problem*
33) *crosstrail new bike three to four weeks ago/ noticed the 
**issue*
34) lose tension as I *hear it slip*
35) *mechanic tuned gears as best he could but they still slip 
**and miss*
36) *dealer not take interest in actually getting fixed Re: 
**crosstrail gear slip/ shifting*
37) *purchased two of these bikes (customer 
**review for crosstrail) to date both bikes 
**have had multiple mechanical failures: 
**had to walk the bike back to get repaired: 
**SEVERELY JAMMED*


----------



## 11spd (Sep 3, 2015)

Short of hardware failure, likely all in set up.
- Remove derailleur and check hanger alignment with Park alignment tool or equivalent.
- Realign front derailleur
- Try a different chain. Evaluate chain length. Too long, not enough cage tension to prevent chain slipping under load.
- Check for pre load in rear hub and Cassette is tight
- Check preload in crank/BB

Sadly, many bike shops are gravely lacking for proper groupset adjustment to prevent the above.


----------

